# very good and nice way for read log file and search in log file



## mfaridi (Apr 22, 2009)

I use MC ( midnight commander ) for browse and see log file in my system and in some servers , 
review of log file with MC is not comfort for me , I need some way for read log file and browse them and I need some way for see log file in color line and I need some way for read log files and after that I can not filling tired ,
Do we have package show me log files with good output ?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2009)

haven't seen any prog to hilight logs....

I use less it's good enough
and to search just type
/soearchfortext
and hit enter
to find next hit n


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I need some way for read log file and browse them and I need some way for see log file in color line


misc/mtail

besides that grep and less


----------



## lyuts (Apr 22, 2009)

I know some might wnat to use 'colorize'. But I think it is too 'heavy'.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 22, 2009)

another answer ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2009)

sysutils/colorize


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 22, 2009)

I need something review with it my log file and enjoy from read log file , review log file  with MC is very terrible


----------



## rob34 (Apr 22, 2009)

You may find something useful here- http://www.softpanorama.org/Logs/perl_log_management_tools.shtml


----------



## normunds (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm dealing with FreeBSD logs every day at work and I'm using 
sysutils/vim

If you're new to vi or vim editor, there are many tutorials in the net.

here goes my ~/.vimrc

```
syntax on
set tabstop=4
set shiftwidth=4
set encoding=utf-8
set fileencoding=utf-8
```


----------

